# Sore willy!



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

I noticed Henry paying a bit more attention than usual to his willy last night and had a look and it is red and sore-looking around the tip. This morning when I checked again there is a nasty, greeny discharge (sorry if you're eating!). Vets open at 8.30am, so obviously I'll be straight on the phone to get an appointment, hopefully for this morning.

Anyone else experienced anything like this with their dog? Antibiotics, here we come! 

Thanks! Claire


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Aww poor Henry.
Hope you get an early appointment for him.

I remember smegma being mentioned and that it's normal.
Strange that it's sore (unless it's his regular licking to clean himself)and he's not had it before though.

Let us know how you get on


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Aww poor Henry.
> Hope you get an early appointment for him.
> 
> I remember smegma being mentioned and that it's normal.
> ...


Wilson has smegma frequently but its mainly white......had me worried when i first saw it:hand:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Tummel gets green smegma sometimes...i wouldn't worry too much  sudocreme on the rash and stick a pair of boxers in him back to front  (tummel had a rash on his willy and this is what i did  ) If you're still worried give the vet a wee phone but it could just be Henry's been nibbling it(could have a scratch or been stung).


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks peeps! Henry has a slight infection there.... Vet said the smegma is more usual in unneutered dogs (although Henry is neutered) but he said there's definitely a little infection as it's more "thick and green" and a bit "smelly" according to the Vet! Anyway, he thinks we'll be OK just to wash it twice a day with diluted Hibiscrub for 10 days (got my rubber gloves at the ready!).

Henry has a habit of pulling himself along on grass on his tummy (like a seal) and the Vet said he might have caused it this way (as sometimes when he does this, his "little man" comes out....:blink:

Thanks for your concerns..... think I got off quite lightly with a £40 bill..... but nothing is too much where peace of mind for my boy is concerned! 

Claire


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

henry said:


> Thanks peeps! Henry has a slight infection there.... Vet said the smegma is more usual in unneutered dogs (although Henry is neutered) but he said there's definitely a little infection as it's more "thick and green" and a bit "smelly" according to the Vet! Anyway, he thinks we'll be OK just to wash it twice a day with diluted Hibiscrub for 10 days (got my rubber gloves at the ready!).
> 
> Henry has a habit of pulling himself along on grass on his tummy (like a seal) and the Vet said he might have caused it this way (as sometimes when he does this, his "little man" comes out....:blink:
> 
> ...


Yes my dog does that too on the carpet - he made a right mess of his tummy a few months ago as he gave himself carpet burns and that was because of a small sore near his willy too. I plastered him in Sudocrem twice a day and it was better in a few days. Sudocrem is a lifesaver sometimes. :laugh:


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm glad you have got it sorted but hold on a minute..... You have to wash his willy?:blink: good luck with that lol the things we do for our dogs lol


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

Thankfully Willson(complete) just likes to sit at the top of the garden like a General looking at his empire with his pink lipstick sticking out

he can often sit there for 10 -15 mins with it sticking out......b4 he has to give in and have a lick of it:001_tt2:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Really glad it was nothing too much to worry about. Good luck with the "willy washing" I dont expect Henry will mind

It's the lipstick thing that always put's me off having a dog - that and the peeing at a great height :hand:


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> I'm glad you have got it sorted but hold on a minute..... You have to wash his willy?:blink: good luck with that lol the things we do for our dogs lol


Well... what a performance! Just tried the "willy wash" and willy didn't want to make an appearance, which is most unusual! Mmm. could be rude here and say I don't normally have that much trouble......:


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Really glad it was nothing too much to worry about. Good luck with the "willy washing" I dont expect Henry will mind
> 
> It's the lipstick thing that always put's me off having a dog - that and the peeing at a great height :hand:


Now I needed the lipstick to make an appearance, would it???? Nope!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I was wondering if Henry was neutered because as you say they don't usually get smegma, one of the benefits I say. I used to hate that awful stuff on the dogs beds and knowing it was else where too  all my boys are done and I never see it now.

As for willy washing, you can pull the sheath back and reveal his tom tom, then a nice soaked cotton wool ball or two should do the trick.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Malmum said:


> I was wondering if Henry was neutered because as you say they don't usually get smegma, one of the benefits I say. I used to hate that awful stuff on the dogs beds and knowing it was else where too  all my boys are done and I never see it now.
> 
> As for willy washing, you can pull the sheath back and reveal his tom tom, then a nice soaked cotton wool ball or two should do the trick.


Hi Malmum! Yes, Henry is neutered, which is why the Vet thought it was more likely a slight infection - I was worried about a grass seed at first, but apparently there's no sign. Anyway, the Vet said it "smelt" a bit so there is a little bit of infection there but he said the Hibiscrub washing should clear it up without needing antibiotics.

Anyway - t'was a bit difficult getting the "lipstick to make an appearance". Normally pops up at random times, but not when I wanted it to. It finally gave in and appeared, but I was worried I might be hurting Henry.....mmm.. the things we do for our dogs! :blush:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

If ever I use Hibiscrub I dilute it to very pale pink as it does sting otherwise - that's how we use it for treating hot spots in Mals and it works a treat. Personally i'd use bicarbonate of soda solution. It's alkaline and eases conditions like thrush too. Not so strong as Hibiscrub either, just a teaspoonful in a half pint of tepid water..

Poor boy, get well wishes from here.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Malmum said:


> If ever I use Hibiscrub I dilute it to very pale pink as it does sting otherwise - that's how we use it for treating hot spots in Mals and it works a treat. Personally i'd use bicarbonate of soda solution. It's alkaline and eases conditions like thrush too. Not so strong as Hibiscrub either, just a teaspoonful in a half pint of tepid water..
> 
> Poor boy, get well wishes from here.


Thanks for that - Vet said to dilute the Hibiscrub 1:30, will definitely remember the bicarb tip!


----------

